

How Not to Apply for a Job - Veraticus
http://joshsymonds.com/blog/2012/06/20/how-not-to-apply-for-a-job/

======
plafl
There is a repeating pattern I don't understand with these hiring posts:

1\. The need for a programmer which is in the top 1%, nothing else will do.

2\. How important is to hire that programmer but still they don't have time to
read the resumes. Instead of that they write a lengthy blog post.

3\. Why they assume people is passionate about working in a company they don't
know.

------
shrughes
Or, How My Idiosyncratic Biases Prevent Me From Finding Qualified Job
Applicants.

See <http://raganwald.posterous.com/i-dont-hire-unlucky-people> for more
details.

